# Skipping out on bond......



## left52side

Ok first im not really sure if this is the right place for this or not.
If not I am sorry.
Was curious if anyone had any insite on skipping out on bond.
I was arrested here in smallville shit town florida on a misdemeanor and after 6 days in jail made my 100.00 bond. went to my arreighnment and seeing as the judge was in a really foull mood that day pled not guilty. have pre trial on the 23rd of march , and was thinking about just leaving the state.
My friend seems to think in florida that if you skip bond it becomes a felony and will extridite you from anywhere.
My charge is just a resisitning without violence. so no big deal,but just dont wanna catch a felony over something so petty,also at the same time dont wanna be stuck here waitin on it to go to trial,only to have them give me probation or some dumb shit.


----------



## railroadron

Hey bro..Im straight up..there is no extradition on any misdemeanor from any state to any state..period.. I know this first hand as I m wanted in CA on such..jumped bond and been jammed a few times and its the same story..out of the state. I m a parolee on the run now


----------



## railroadron

Get out of Florida..!!!! LOL!


----------



## Fungus

I don't think so, they may keep that misdemeanor on file even if you payed your bail, but should not grow into a felony. But if your awaiting trial for a felony, like myself, save time and crucify yourself.


----------



## baconrind

Bail or bond? If someone else paid it they may want to get their money back before you run. Even if it is just $100. and Ive posted bail for my uncle and the bondsman told me that they would come after me if he split. But yeah, dont sweat it if it aint a felony.


----------



## Kim Chee

If you have no intention of going back to Florida and you want to leave, go ahead. Your misdemeanor charges will not suddenly become felonies. Since you posted bond you made an agreement that you would appear in court, not appearing becomes FTA (failure to appear) which is another misdemeanor. If you return to Florida after your warrant is issued and your information is ran in the street it is likely you will go to jail and not be released from jail until the judge says so.

**check this out: When I go to jail and they either kick me out or the judge says, "release him" I don't sign my release paperwork. They will tell you that they can't release you if you don't sign, whatever. It will cause a slight delay in your release (couple hours usually). What this does for you is that since you aren't recognizing their court date, you aren't setting yourself up for FTA when you don't show. 

**since you've already pled "not guilty" why not just stick with that and show up to court. The judge may throw the case out or the prosecutor may drop the charge. Who gives a shit what *they* do, this is your opportunity to "sloooooooooooow the wheels of injustice." Be glad you aren't in Singapore, they probably would have beat your ass for whatever you did by now.


----------



## Doobie_D

I stepped out on a ton of court shit in MD. including but not limited to: active probation, a half finished court case in Worchester Co, AND Queen Annes Co, and about 2 other charges that id never been arraigned for. That was 8 years ago... Never looked back, never had any problems about it. Its a simple as dont get too close to that state or be in that state. Shit i was on probation in CA while still on probation in MD didnt know that was possible.

I have heard that FL does do some crazy extradition shit but ive never seen concrete proof they do.


----------



## railroadron

Yes.. charges especially unresolved stay on file for life..I m speaking strictly about being arrested and extradited over a state line..NO misdemeanors are extraditable over any state line. Misdemeanors are only extraditable from anywhere within its own State.. I ve had 3 out of CA that have been on NCIC since 92 and as many times As my names been run they always pop up but I m always out of state when they do and Im never taken in because of that law of mis.


----------



## JoelRailDude

My friend got arrested with the occupy thing, he bailed on his PTR, on bond, left fl. Been outside the state for 2 months now. He said he did it a long tiem ago, for 5 yrs out of FL. He sent a letter to a judge who straigthen everythign out. If its a tiny litle misdemeanor, they not gona bother you. Only on drug trafficking or Murder do they look for you and extradite you.

HOWEVER: his lawyer told him that if he gets in some deep shit, they can extradite him on a bus, state to state it picks ups ppl to bring back to FL and so on.


----------



## kryp2nite

ya i just dealt with 2 such incidences botwere misdemeanors one was 11 and one was 16 yrs old but they kept them on file they wont mess with you unless you get caught in that state. if your going to worry about it jsut go to court and say noprobation that you just want the time and get it over with it wont be much anyway pieceof cake or just say f-it and split doesnt much matter either way im not so sure you would get much more time if they catch you yrs later. all i had to do is pay a fine for 1 and the other i did a few days in jail.


----------



## eurekascastle

just ditch that state and steer clear for a while. a got arrested in gainsville fl for flying a sign and having a knife on the side of my pack they let me out at court the next day with the agreement that i'd show to an additional court date. i was already 2 states away the following day. it's not extraditable and that won't change if your charge wasn't a felony. just do you and explore the other 49 states in the meantime


----------



## Matt Derrick

thread moved to how-2. good convo though


----------



## Dead horse

eurekascastle said:


> got arrested in gainsville fl for flying a sign and having a knife on the side of my pack


 Wow really WTF is that shit!?


----------



## Doobie_D

Ha! How-2: Skip out on Bond!


----------



## eurekascastle

YEAH i was like are you fucking kidding me?! i was with someone but since i got up to retrieve the money they automatically jumped on me then they asked for my id which of course is in my fucking pack where else would it be so i go to reach for it and they all have guns pointed on me saying back away from the pack. my knife which had its own cover was on the side. they called it a rambo knife ... it had a pink handle, bastards. went to jail for 2 days got out having another set court date which by then i was already 2 states down fuck 'em.


----------



## Circles

Yea that's fucked up. Dam sorry sis that happen to u. Fuck' em. Lol. Hope ur good now and every thing good with u. Stay safe out there don't know u. But i'll send blessing toward's ur way. If we ever run in to each other beer's and lunch and dinner on me. And my friend's we keep it real with every body that only way u can be these's day's. Lol. But if u ever come toward's philly i'll help u out. I ride a lo tr of train's but iam alway's in philly that's were iam from. So just hit me up and be safe out there. Much blessing's ur way.


----------



## Az Tek

> there is no extradition on any misdemeanor from any state to any state..period..


 
This ^^ He is right. however you till might not be safe. Your going to need to look at it like this. When you run you won't be running from the charge it self. As you have not been convicted of it that's not what the warrant will be for. Your going to have a warrant for a misdemeanor Failure To Appear. (an FTA = assuming it's never a violent crime or federal charge it's always going to be a misdemeanor)

Secondly and the most important thing. No state will extradite you on a misdemeanor as the state that places the hold on you will have to pay for transportation/food/housing etc until they pick you up. So yeah on that petty charge they know they won't get their money back out of you. Your only issue is going to be with the bond. If you paid 100$ I'm assuming your bond was $1,000? at 10%? or was it just a straight 100? Cause if so A bondsman can come and get you anywhere in the country and bring you back himself. Casue if you ran on a $1,000 bond. That bail bondsman just lost $1,000. But if not your good to go.


----------



## AlyBlackout

Yea FL never really bothers with Mis. Hell my dad skiped out on a couple of felonies shows back up here and they still havent done jack shit. But yea if you skip. keep your head down till youre out of here and stear clear of fl for a bit.


----------



## daveycrockett

why would you run on a bullshit charge dont take probation suck it up and take the jail time, and they can drag you back if they want to if you have a WARRANT FOR ARREST, i was in one time with a fellow from ny. who skipped a 250 bail in 1980 they took him back 30 yrs later and hes doing a year. i think its a record look it up in guinness book, i am right now. do the thirty days or whatever and forget about it. they brought him back form fla.


----------



## Az Tek

Well if he never plans on going back to FL then doing the 30 days may be an huge inconvenience lol. Esp with all the things going on right now.


----------



## daveycrockett

the longer you wait. what if you want to do something in that state or any other licenses checks anything if that shit is hanging over your head fuck that be free do the time asap and move on . my first time i was in i was 16 here in ny at least once a year im 31 now believe me when i say get it over with and move on, i could understand if it was a number of years or like dead or alive, but then again you never know anything can happen in jail, and the COs dont give a fuck you can die there. yeah you get treated like a criminal in jail bad food alot of fucked up people its not good for the mind either. but if you run its worse it snowballs get it.


----------



## Az Tek

lol yeah for sure. I agree with you on your point. I can see it both ways. I'm a horrible procrastinator tho :/ lol


----------



## daveycrockett

wait mar. 2nd hes already out what the hell


----------



## Az Tek

See last month me and a guy up here met up in SC to hop down to Jacksonville FL then to Slabcity. We got arrested in Savannah GA. CSX Police gave us 3 misdemeanor charges, Riding train without a ticket, Intrusion upon the tracks, and Criminal Trespass. We were caught by the MP's though. The military Police when we accidentally hopped from the yard over to Fort hunter Air Field. The base. We got out a few days back so we did 30 days in jail for the 3 petty charges CSX gave us. They gave us 12 Months in jail though. Even for just those bullshit misdemeanors. They released us with 11 months left on our sentence. Told us they would suspend the other 11 if we left the state in 48 hours. And never come back. If caught back there we'd do the other 11 to the door. No good time or two for 1. Straight 11 more months in the county or transferred to prison. So we did. We bounced. So just be careful when you say fuck it and do the time instead. cause when you go to court they may hit you with the max like us. Also, the MP's gave us a charge as well. It was Trespass on a military installation. It's another 'misdemeanor', a bullshit charge, But it's also a Federal Offense so we have to come back to Georgia and go to Federal court for it in April. IF not it's one of the very few cases a Misdemeanor can become a felony. So we'll get a Felony Failure To Appear and the feds will pick us up anywhere in the world that there is an extradition treaty. Even for something this petty. The system is fucked up.. be careful..


----------



## daveycrockett

thats all true, anything can happen but legal shit, most legal shit just does not go away you eventually most probably have to deal with it. I hate dealing with that shit but... you shouldnt run from my past experiences it makes it worse. then try to stay out of trouble when youre done.


----------



## Az Tek

Yeah, Even if they dont want to come and get you, Even if it's a simple bullshit charge and you got a warrant on it, some states wont let you get your license till you go take care of it or some places wont let you get grants, or food stamps etc.


----------



## daveycrockett

dude i have a open alcohol ticket tomorrow, stop


----------



## daveycrockett

yup


----------



## Az Tek

you mean they put a 'stop' on your license?


----------



## Az Tek

Huh? what are you saying? lol


----------



## daveycrockett

no ive got those, the fuckin DA was talkin shit you know what the fuck i mean,theyll give me a fine i know i was havin flashbacks from all the fuckin jail talk fuck you


----------



## daveycrockett

wait were you talking to me? fuck this im going to sleep......somewhere.....


----------



## Az Tek

lol, yeah get some sleep bro. dont stress it..


----------



## daveycrockett

nope fuck that i aint goin im out ra.nd.o


----------



## Az Tek

haha, well good luck! better get out today! lol


----------



## Deleted member 363

I am an intern at a police department, and I got some info straight from the horses mouth.

You cannot get extradited for a misdemeanor from another state, and you may get extradited if you committed a serious felony (murder, armed whatever, etc) in another state.

That doesn't leave out the possibility of a bounty hunter coming after you. If you have a very high bail/bond then your bondsman's bounty hunter will come looking for you no matter what state you are in.


----------



## daveycrockett

good for u thats where that jew joke came from huh? and u can be extradited what state are u from?


----------



## Deleted member 363

Exactly, you caught me. Every officer is a skinhead racist shitbag. Yep, your completely right. Oh wait, the majority of the officer's at my department are minorities. Oh wait, I'm not a cop. I'm a fucking intern that sits there and twiddles my thumbs and runs the copy machine. Its called fulfilling degree requirements, so that I can get a fucking job. No, I don't plan to be a cop.

Its great to know I have a stalker on STP.


----------



## daveycrockett

whatever man you work at a police station, thats enough for me, youre so angry youre not even making sense


----------



## ntdxc1878

Just got a fucking court date for trying to hitch a ride in Des Moines, Iowa. Such bullshit. I think I'm going to skip out of town today hopefully. I don't see why I'd want to come back to Iowa...for anything...plus the date is next week and I need to be home anyway. fuck I'm so pissed.


----------



## kokomojoe

I'm dealing with having a second DUI right now, probably just going to stick it out but really wanted to leave this summer. Thought about saying fuck it and bailing but I'm just going to see how it goes. Especially since it's my second within 5 years it's technically a felony but I paid for a pretty decent lawyer and she said it could probably stay a misdemeanor if I complete probation or something like that. I feel like if I run and then get caught up again then they'll probably just come down on me real fuckin hard. 


ntdxc1878 said:


> Just got a fucking court date for trying to hitch a ride in Des Moines, Iowa. Such bullshit. I think I'm going to skip out of town today hopefully. I don't see why I'd want to come back to Iowa...for anything...plus the date is next week and I need to be home anyway. fuck I'm so pissed.


Sounds like super minor misdemeanor shit, depends on the county but I've heard people being one county away in some places and they still don't bother coming to get them. Worse comes to worse you do a few days in jail and get time served and be done with it.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

kokomojoe said:


> I'm dealing with having a second DUI right now, probably just going to stick it out but really wanted to leave this summer. Thought about saying fuck it and bailing but I'm just going to see how it goes. Especially since it's my second within 5 years it's technically a felony but I paid for a pretty decent lawyer and she said it could probably stay a misdemeanor if I complete probation or something like that. I feel like if I run and then get caught up again then they'll probably just come down on me real fuckin hard.
> 
> Sounds like super minor misdemeanor shit, depends on the county but I've heard people being one county away in some places and they still don't bother coming to get them. Worse comes to worse you do a few days in jail and get time served and be done with it.


MY advice would be to try to get unsupervised and go on vacation for awhile.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

Crazy ass life. I don't understand modern society one bit. It's all craziness to me. 
I'd gladly live the life Thoreau lived.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

ntdxc1878 said:


> Just got a fucking court date for trying to hitch a ride in Des Moines, Iowa. Such bullshit. I think I'm going to skip out of town today hopefully. I don't see why I'd want to come back to Iowa...for anything...plus the date is next week and I need to be home anyway. fuck I'm so pissed.


Dude, I went to jail for sleeping on a roof


----------

